# Base layers



## SJL1990 (Mar 3, 2014)

I like to cycle and am looking for some base layer pants/shorts that will stop my balls sticking to my legs, my dick from getting trapped between the saddle, and my legs from rubbing against the saddle too.

I've been looking at Nike Combats and Under Armour Heat Techs... I can't seem to find reliable reviews on them and would much rather trust the opinion of a user on here and their experiences.

I'm open to any brand though, so if you are currently using some that you rep then let me know the deal!

Thanks!


----------



## CouchWarrior (Jan 20, 2013)

I've got a few pairs of Nike pro combats and I love them. Feel like I can just crack on with exercising without the chafing distracting me!


----------



## kreig (May 12, 2008)

Under armour boxer jocks are spot on, zero rubbing, keep everything in place and don't hold sweat


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

kreig said:


> Under armour boxer jocks are spot on, zero rubbing, keep everything in place and don't hold sweat


I will second this.

I have 4 pairs now and I will not wear anything else for work (active job, walking 8 hours a day) and they really are the best. They are £15ish a pair but worth every penny.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Emfraa-mens-women-Thermal-Compression-Base-Layer-Under-tights-Skin-armour-pants-/141158892553?pt=UK_Sporting_Goods_Sports_Clothing_LE&var=&hash=item668015eff4


----------



## SJL1990 (Mar 3, 2014)

kreig said:


> Under armour boxer jocks are spot on, zero rubbing, keep everything in place and don't hold sweat





ConstantCut said:


> I will second this.
> 
> I have 4 pairs now and I will not wear anything else for work (active job, walking 8 hours a day) and they really are the best. They are £15ish a pair but worth every penny.


Sound good! Which model did you go for? As I've noticed they have a few types. I'm quite tall (6.2), not sure if they alter in length at all other than pantaloons (which I really don't want).

If you could link or post the type/model then I'll order a couple pairs of those!


----------



## kreig (May 12, 2008)

http://www.baselayer.co.uk/Men-s-Under-Armour-HeatGear-9-Performance-Underwear-Boxer-Shorts-1230365--Black-9-Singles-product-55-75 I use those, they come down to just above my knee but I'm a fcuking midget


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Try SKINS. Not the cheapest but are supposed to be good.

http://www.skins.net/en-GB/skins-for-men/skins-for-cycling.aspx


----------



## SJL1990 (Mar 3, 2014)

kreig said:


> http://www.baselayer.co.uk/Men-s-Under-Armour-HeatGear-9-Performance-Underwear-Boxer-Shorts-1230365--Black-9-Singles-product-55-75 I use those, they come down to just above my knee but I'm a fcuking midget


Nice! These look great. 9" as well! should do the trick... Don't know why they'd bother with 3" :lol:



PaulB said:


> Try SKINS. Not the cheapest but are supposed to be good.
> 
> http://www.skins.net/en-GB/skins-for-men/skins-for-cycling.aspx


Saw a guy at my gym with some of these. Asked him how much he paid and he was so blasé "Oh, £40".... Yeah, mate. Casual. Haha


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Go on a course of test without hcg mate,your balls will no longer be a problem.


----------



## SJL1990 (Mar 3, 2014)

gearchange said:


> Go on a course of test without hcg mate,your balls will no longer be a problem.


Hahaha!


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

SJL1990 said:


> Hahaha!


Embrocation creams made for cyclists mate, im hung like a donkey and have balls a demolition firm would be glad of ,,drop of cream on the pad on my cycling shorts does the trick never had a problem also acts as a barrier to stop infection etc.

5 pound for a tub last s about 1000 miles


----------



## SJL1990 (Mar 3, 2014)

johnnya said:


> Embrocation creams made for cyclists mate, im hung like a donkey and have balls a demolition firm would be glad of ,,drop of cream on the pad on my cycling shorts does the trick never had a problem also acts as a barrier to stop infection etc.
> 
> 5 pound for a tub last s about 1000 miles


Just read it's properties... Sounds awesome! Could imagine it would be great for [email protected] as well


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

SJL1990 said:


> Just read it's properties... Sounds awesome! Could imagine it would be great for [email protected] as well


It is fantastic for all types of activies, from prepping sheep for penetration to sneaky five knuckle shuffles whilst mountain biking


----------



## SJL1990 (Mar 3, 2014)

johnnya said:


> It is fantastic for all types of activies, from prepping sheep for penetration to sneaky five knuckle shuffles whilst mountain biking


Need to use some on the Mrs and treat her like a slab of meat MWAHAHAHAHAA *laughs like the burliest of men*

EDIT: I don't have a Mrs :'(


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

You can have mine im sick looking at her......

or maybe you already have


----------

